# Hiawatha Arrow Project started



## npence (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought this Hiawatha Arrow off feebay a while back the red paint faded to a crappy brown color so I thought well just maybe the red paint can still be saved under the brown so after some scubbin this is what has happen. and I should be getting my tank in the mail in about a week or so I hope. 

 When I got the bike



[/url]

After some cleaning and polishing


----------



## jpromo (Sep 13, 2011)

Wow; that came back a whole lot better than my Rollfast did which looked about the same brown color. Mine had actually given way to light surface rust so I can't blame it for being uneven now 

Nice work! Bike looks fantastic.


----------



## meteor (Sep 13, 2011)

Nice bike.  Love those handlebars.  So, a top layer of faded red came off and you were left with an undercoat? What exactly did you use?


----------



## ohdeebee (Sep 13, 2011)

Paint cleaned up nicely! Did you find a real tank or a glass one?


----------



## npence (Sep 13, 2011)

meteor said:


> Nice bike.  Love those handlebars.  So, a top layer of faded red came off and you were left with an undercoat? What exactly did you use?




I played around with a couple of things but what worked best was some Rubbing Compound and 0000 steel wool. Then I coat of wax. took a lot of elbow grease but was well worth it.


----------



## npence (Sep 13, 2011)

ohdeebee said:


> Paint cleaned up nicely! Did you find a real tank or a glass one?




I came to the conclusion I would never find a steel tank. So I had a glass tank made.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 13, 2011)

Nate, c'mon now, if anyone has a chance at finding something scarce, such as a "steel" Arrow tank it would be you!   "Never say Never!"


----------



## JOEL (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice job on the cleanup Nate !!!


----------



## blasterracing (Sep 14, 2011)

*Arrow*

Wow.  The bike cleaned up great Nate.  Good job.

Tim Newmeyer


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks amazing can't wait to see er complete.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 14, 2011)

wow paint came out nice. here is mine it has the steel tank. i restored it 6yrs ago I always love that bikes' looks.


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 14, 2011)

*Handlebar frame*

Nate,
Where did you get the frame that holds your handlebars straight while on your bike stand?
Thanks.....


----------



## squeedals (Sep 14, 2011)

Love the "aerodynamic" handle bars on these bikes..............and the fender ornament.


----------



## npence (Sep 14, 2011)

halfatruck said:


> Nate,
> Where did you get the frame that holds your handlebars straight while on your bike stand?
> Thanks.....




Thanks Guys for all the great feedback and The thing that hold the handle bars straight is from Park tools. should be some on Amazon.com. Thanks


----------



## npence (Oct 16, 2011)

Finally found the correct rack and tank so this project is now finished time to ride.


----------



## then8j (Oct 16, 2011)

Ok what is your secret? How did you find that tank? That is pretty awesome!!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Oct 16, 2011)

*I'm in love..*

With your bikes Nate... you seem to have every model I drool over. Love this bike and you did a remarkable job cleaning it up and getting it to shine again!


----------



## hatfulofhollow (Oct 16, 2011)

Wow!  Very nice.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 16, 2011)

looks factory. very nice match. love that look its timless.  8)


----------



## npence (Oct 16, 2011)

Yeah this bike makes me want to finish restoring my girls model now. and it is alot of fun to ride with those big old handlebars plenty of knee room now


[/url]


----------



## npence (Oct 18, 2011)

I like the earlier model chain guard and rack more then mine but it is what is it is I guess. redline1968 where did you get the hiawatha arrow decals at. any pics of a girls arrow restored or in original paint so I can get some ideas what to do with mine.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 19, 2011)

your arrow looks nice with the rack and gaurd every one  i've seen has the setup like mine. its nice to see one thats different.  its not a decal. i painted them on. i might have the decal some where i think but im not sure. i really dont have a pics of a girls but daves nostalgic site might. looks like you need pinstripes.


----------



## npence (Oct 19, 2011)

Where do the pinstrips go


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 19, 2011)

should be on the darts (fenders) and the indent on chaingaurd and rack sides and the indent on rack. like my arrow. also if you have any accents on the frame/fork. it would be black like the insert in the tank.


----------



## xyxhxiao@hotmail.com (Oct 27, 2011)

You seem to each model, I drool over. Love this bike, and you do effective work, clean it, it shines again!


----------



## poolboy1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Very nice! Great job on getting that paint back.


----------



## npence (Nov 6, 2011)

It is amazing what a little elbow grease will do to old faded paint. Thanks for all the great feedback.


----------

